# Rift? anyone?



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Wondering which gamers out there are giving the rift open beta a try. I used to be an extensive mmo alpha/beta tester and i've finally jumped back into the fray to see what all the hype about Rift was.

The action is decent, quests are still typical kill x and talk to so and so, but they've seemed to have found a nice balance so they aren't tedious as hell. The rifts themselves, this concept is complete awesomeness, It really meshes well with the game, and gives a pleasant break from the quest grind to force you to just beat the crap out of stuff and get rewarded for contributing (not idling).

Well critics may say its a wow rip off, those same critics fail to see how wow was seen as the same when it was release, albeit more cartoon-like. It is true that many concepts it took from wow, and many concepts from other modern Age mmo's but they aren't exact carbon copies and in many cases they have improved on it.

The class system is nice that you don't need to make another character to try different play styles. Every class consists of multiple "souls" to choose from and as you level you can invest into 3 souls at once giving you a very customizable hybrid or pure dps. In other words, you can choose to have more CC, more DPS, more survivability or more healing for each of the 4 specs. Don't expect to hold the same numbers as a healing mage compared to a healing cleric though.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

STARCRAFT 2 !!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

sc2 is pretty good, im kinda sick of mmo's, too time consuming and hard to just jump into for an hour or two at a time, was easier to do b4 i got married
wow (imho) is especially terrible and only kept my interest for a month, fighting the same thing over and over with only different colors is soo boring, also the fact that u cant just kill anyone and loot them i found a bit lame and the playstyle was a bit too similiar to eq or FFXI,
eve online was great for that aspect, pirating carebears and taking their stuffs while they cried about how long it took them to buy that ship etc etc, the fact that there are actually consequences to your actions worse than having to run back to your corpse as a ghost adds alot of depth to the game and gets the adrenaline going in a close fight.. i cashed out and sold my acct to some guy on the island to buy my nikon d90
il try diablo3 when it comes out but as far as mmos... nothing will ever live up to the good ol' ultima online


----------



## Homahfan (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds interesting... I'll take a look! Setup an account... lets see if I can get into beta. Did you get an invite? or did you pre-order?


----------



## Homahfan (Apr 22, 2010)

Haha... got the beta account confirmation already...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i just took the beta for now, i learnt long ago to not pre-order a game in beta. And to not get my hopes up until around 6 months after release. This time a couple friends who we play with sent my wife and i vip codes to play right away.

It depends on the MMO and your goals in it whether or not you can drop in for a couple hours. My wife and i play sometimes when the kids nap, and when they are out for the night. Its a cheap way of entertainment compared to buying new games several times a month or going out. having someone to always play with helps a ton in mmo's  I chose wow to settle with because i got sick of games collapsing in beta or soon after release (beta tested games for 3 years prior to wow's release). I've been just sitting and waiting for a new game since a bit after wrath's launch. From the people i play wow with, around 10 so far have pre-ordered, and another dozen are playing the beta


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

neven said:


> i just took the beta for now, i learnt long ago to not pre-order a game in beta. And to not get my hopes up until around 6 months after release. This time a couple friends who we play with sent my wife and i vip codes to play right away.
> 
> It depends on the MMO and your goals in it whether or not you can drop in for a couple hours. My wife and i play sometimes when the kids nap, and when they are out for the night. Its a cheap way of entertainment compared to buying new games several times a month or going out. having someone to always play with helps a ton in mmo's  I chose wow to settle with because i got sick of games collapsing in beta or soon after release (beta tested games for 3 years prior to wow's release). I've been just sitting and waiting for a new game since a bit after wrath's launch. From the people i play wow with, around 10 so far have pre-ordered, and another dozen are playing the beta


i hear ya, it would be nice if the wife played but she refuses even after i bought us a long desk with 2 comps side by side she wont, and when i play too long she starts raging  can only do it on nights she watches lame reality tv lol


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

LOL, i eased my wife into gaming, she played sims when i met her, so i showed her how other games can "be like sims" in certain ways


----------



## CanadianCowbell (Jan 16, 2011)

I tried out rift and it is cool and I like the idea of it but I can't really "get into" it. Maybe it's because I am still on a WoW kick right now. As far as getting wives/girlfriends into mmos, Aaron got me into them by introducing me to pvp.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

My wife and i are both pvp fanatics, which is one of the reasons we are getting so annoyed with wow right now.


----------

